# Best BJJ forum?



## Hansson (Aug 17, 2002)

Although I enjoy Martialtalk.coms fora immensly (and definitively will 'stay' here), the activity in the Grappling forum is pretty low. What is the most active BJJ forum on the web? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Icepick (Aug 17, 2002)

Check out www.mma.tv BJJ forum, or www.nhbgear.com.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 29, 2002)

Sherdog.com as well


----------

